# What to bring????? Moving to dubai



## Greeneyessyd (Jun 29, 2011)

Any tips on what to pack????


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

we came with a total of 2 suitcases full of clothes and our laptops and it all worked out fine.

-md000/mike


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

md000 said:


> we came with a total of 2 suitcases full of clothes and our laptops and it all worked out fine.
> 
> -md000/mike


I did the exact same thing. 

Unless your employer is paying for you to ship all your personal belongings over, I would limit what you bring to personal items and things that have a sentimental value to you, like photos, etc plus your CD/ DVD collection if you are attached to it (or just copy all of them on a hard drive and use the space in your luggage for something else).

Heavy and bulky items like furniture, appliances, etc should be left behind as they are costly to ship and you can always find similar items here. If you're willing to buy second hand items from expats who are leaving, you will also save yourself a small fortune.

Some people have commented that cosmetics and beauty products are of a different quality than what they are accustomed to. Not sure if you are a woman but if you are and are particularly fussy about the brand of cosmetics that you use, then stock up on those as well.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i came with almost nothing, but after a few weeks i air freighted a couple of suit cases from the UK, it was cheap, sent x box, ipad, things like that...


----------



## Greeneyessyd (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice


----------



## Greeneyessyd (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yes I am a woman!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I did the exact same thing.
> 
> Unless your employer is paying for you to ship all your personal belongings over, I would limit what you bring to personal items and things that have a sentimental value to you, like photos, etc plus your CD/ DVD collection if you are attached to it (or just copy all of them on a hard drive and use the space in your luggage for something else).
> 
> ...




Thank You guys for these answers! This post was very informative !


----------

